# Belgian Hare Chat



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok well i think we've established that BH's are the best rabbits ever :lol2:

and everytime there's a thread about them here, someone new comes out the woodwork who has one!
So i wanna know just how many people here own them, share some pics or stories.
Maybe share pics of your setups and what you do to enrich your Hare's life.

Come on, there's no way you can get bored of them or looking at them.

I shall start by showing you the Harey members of my family 

First up my eldest Bracken, he's a show reject because, well he's not the most handsome Hare as you can see. But i think he's beautiful and wouldn't change him for the world, he's 4 years old now but still a big puppy 









This is my newest addition Willow, she's 6 months old, black and tan as you can see, she's a proper Diva at times but totally loveable and so so playful, she makes me laugh with her acrobatic ways.









This is Billy, he belongs to my mum, he is Bracken's son and bred by me, he is about a year old now.









and this is Buddy in his winter attire, Self black buck, also Bracken's son and Billy's brother from same litter. Lives with Billy. He's a bit chunky, could do with going on a diet for a while!!! my mum spoils him rotten!










and just to add Clover, sadly had to be pts 22nd March this year due to Cancer at 4 years old, miss my baby girl. Such a shame but she had a good life and raised 2 beautiful litters in her time.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I know this never took off, but i don't care and i shall keep posting in here :Na_Na_Na_Na:

anyway i have two new hare's since i posted, Logan a self black buck and Poppy who i kept back from Willow's litter last summer! *goes to find pics*

Logan









Poppy









Poppy was mated to Logan last month and was due today but so far nothing so don't think she took, will give her few days to make sure and mate them up again.
Willow had her second litter yesterday, gave them a check over today and took quick pic, looks like 2 tan and 4 reds, so cute and happy to have baby hare's about again


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

These look very cool. I have never seen these before. It would be quite cool to have one or two in a few years. Roughly how much do they cost? Do you have any pics of your enclosures?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on colour anywhere between £20-£80 with your reds being at the cheaper end and your white at the more expensive end with varying degrees of typy-ness 

Mine are kept in 5x2x2 hutches but have the run of the garden and shed everyday, the more space the better as they are a very active and intelligent breed of rabbit, almost like a small dog and even make great house rabbits, mine are all litter trained.
Most people keep them in chicken coops and other house/run combo's or sheds/playhouses but a hutch is fine as long as it's no smaller than 5x2x2 with plenty of out time.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

always loved these guys especially the black and tan  they are on my wish list for future rabbits


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh wow, they're all so beautiful! 
Bracken is gorgeous! and i love the black and tan ones too


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Those black and tan ones are really smart.

So as a complete non-fan of rabbits, and a huge admirer of hares, can you tell me the story about these hares so I don't have to google and be misinformed?

You refer to these hares as being breeds of rabbit. I thought a hare and a rabbit were two different animals? *ignorant*

They're bloody gorgeous, all of them.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Or is a belgian hare a breed of rabbit that looks like a hare, or are hares just types of rabbit?

Haha, confusing


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

You are very right, they are not hare's but in fact a breed of rabbit bred to resemble a hare 

But they do share many traits with hare's, i'm lead to believe hare were part of the breeding in the beginning and it does show today, if you have ever observed hare's in the wild you can see many similarities between the two, but on the whole, they are just rabbits, albeit the most intelligent breed of rabbit you can own, which bring about there almost dog-like characteristics


----------



## Pomegranate (Apr 7, 2013)

They are rather smashing, one of the more elegant looking breeds. Definitely a breed at the top of my list should rabbit keeping ever enter my life :2thumb:.

Beautiful photographs, you know I had no idea Belgian Hares came in any other variety than red! The self blacks look a little Black Rabbit from Watership Down to me, very handsome indeed.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one! I have a black and tan buck called Phoenix and on friday I am collecting a doe, she is a rufus red. I haven't thought of a name for her yet. Phi is about a year old and is a friendly chap, he spins in circles when he is excited. Hoping to breed a litter when mum bun is old enough..


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Favourite rabbit breed ever :flrt: I'm in love with them, just don't have the time right now for one  I love the black and tans, I'll definitely have one at some point!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Poppy is mated again, fingers crossed she took this time and with any luck will give me a litter about 17th May!

Got some updated pics of the kits too will post when i have resized them, they're so fluffy and cute now


----------



## CurlewStud (Apr 17, 2013)

Love belgian hares! I would have one.. But I already have enough breeds with Lionheads, Mini lops, Mini lion lops and netherland dwarfs... Haha 
One day though... One day


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I love Belgian hares too, I plan to get one at some point. The reds are my favourite I'm surprised they are the cheapest to buy, bonus for me 

Looking forward to the kit pics


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I love reds too, i plan to keep a doe back if there is a particularly nice one in the litter 
Of course some reds cost a bomb if they are that good, and some tans are cheaper, but as Blacks were only accepted by the BRC a couple years ago they are not very widespread among breeders and i am one of only a handful of breeders who will readily sell Blacks to the public, many won't as they don't want more competition in the show ring! but a majority of my rabbits go to pet homes anyway, and they're all full of personality and make wonderful pets, even the ugly ones 

Some pics of my current litter at 3 days old




























and at 8 days old


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

11 days old and eyes open.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

at 3 weeks old
















and Poppy in the garden


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yesterday at 4 weeks old, they're all so handsome!
Agouti, red and tan.









lil agouti in middle












agouti






meeting some fer'ts






Mummy chilling in the Garden with one of the pigeons


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely. I lost my little doe two days ago. :gasp: Thats £50 gone rather quickly, poor little lass. Yours look super though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> I am one of only a handful of breeders who will readily sell Blacks to the public, many won't as they don't want more competition in the show ring! but a majority of my rabbits go to pet homes anyway, and they're all full of personality and make wonderful pets, even the ugly ones


I so agree with this! :2thumb:

I felt exactly the same when I was breeding my cats, some of the best cats I bred went to pet homes, because the home was always more important that success in the show ring.

The kittens are absolutely gorgeous :flrt: and you've no idea how much I regret getting rid of all my rabbit equipment when my last 2 died, but to be honest I couldn't have one now with Skye as I absolutely couldn't trust him around them and I like them to be able to run about the garden and come in the house if they choose to. :sad:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

First day out on the grass at 5 weeks and 5 days old


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

And couple of Poppy who yet again has missed *sigh*





with Logan in background


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Would you guess i sold my lawnmower over 18 months ago? :lol2: 
My lovely golf course stylee garden is all the handy work of Willow and only Willow! She's the only one of all the rabbits that grazes but has done a fab job and saves me doing it, lol

Who needs a goat?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

3 have gone to their new homes, 3 left here.

Before they went.












after 3 had gone. 9 weeks old


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

and one of Poppy finding the jackpot!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> Depending on colour anywhere between £20-£80 with your reds being at the cheaper end and your white at the more expensive end with varying degrees of typy-ness
> 
> Mine are kept in 5x2x2 hutches but have the run of the garden and shed everyday, the more space the better as they are a very active and intelligent breed of rabbit, almost like a small dog and even make great house rabbits, mine are all litter trained.
> Most people keep them in chicken coops and other house/run combo's or sheds/playhouses but a hutch is fine as long as it's no smaller than 5x2x2 with plenty of out time.


I was just going to ask if they make good house rabbits!!,..I love your long legged posse,They are beautiful!!..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Those high flying binkying photographs are fabulous, but it's got to stop!! :bash:

Sorry you have to stop posting all these photos of your beautiful hares, cos every time I see one I'm consumed with the need to have one!!! :bash:


----------

